

API Layer and its responsibilities, a REST viewpoint - aliostad
http://byterot.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/api-layer-and-its-responsibilities-rest-viewpoint-webapi-csds-aspnetwebapi.html

======
timthorn
Isn't this essentially a description of the roles and responsibilities of an
ESB, just with the majority of the attached services being the clients?

~~~
aliostad
This is a REST viewpoint so assumes all services are exposed by a REST API.
ESB sits in the infrastructure layer and not the presentation - so these
cannot be the same.

But I think you are right that in some enterprises ESB connects everything but
in this case this is a really nice presentation to watch - back from 2008
[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/webber-guerilla-
soa](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/webber-guerilla-soa)

